# Black rock golden ale kit recipe needed



## snails07 (5/2/14)

This is my second brew after doing a stock standard coopers kit.
I purchased a few ingredients and was hoping that someone could help out with a recipe. The ingredients I have on hand are:

1.7kg Black Rock golden ale can
1kg Dextrose monohydrate
500g dry light malt extract
500g maltodextrin (corn syrup I think)
15g amarillo finishing hops

Can a decent beer be made from this? Would I add the hops at rhe start or wait until after the first fermentation? 

Cheers


----------



## indica86 (5/2/14)

What do you want from the hops is the question.
Flavour? Aroma?
That can change what should be done.
A 10 minute boil with 500g DME (dry malt) in 10 litres water and Amarillo will give you lots of flavour.
In future buy hops in 100g bags, that gives many more options.


----------



## indica86 (5/2/14)

And yes, you will have good beer.


----------



## snails07 (5/2/14)

Thanks mate, I am wanting to get something like a JS ale.
I love their amber ale and the 150 lashes but think the lashes are a bit watery.

What would you recommend in regard to the amount of dextrose/corn syrup I would need to add?


----------



## pat86 (7/2/14)

Plugged your ingredients into Ian's spreadsheet for a really quick play and came up with this: 

5.1% ABV (Bottled)
IBU: 26
EBC 8.2
OG 1054
FG 1018
20L batch


Boil 500gm DME in 5L of water
10 min Boil with hops (More hops would be better) - or maybe purchase another 15g thingy to dry hop a few days into fermentation
Add Blackrock Can + 500g Dex and wort to FV mix thoroughly
Top up with cold water to 20L (Not 23L)
Pitch Yeast when the temp is 18-20 degrees
I think given your taste, next time have more malt at hand and definitely more hops to add more flavour and control the bitterness. You could choose an amber ale kit, use some amber DME or even just more LDME instead of dex and maltodextrin. For the extra malt, you would want some more hoppy bitterness and flavour, so do as Indica said and buy 100g hops from now on - will save you a bunch too.

If you can keep the fermentation temp close to 18C I think this would make a pretty good beer


----------

